# Robot Coupe vs Cuisinart



## montanamama (Dec 12, 2004)

Good Evening and thank you for listening. My son is due to graduate from CIA in a few weeks. I offered to buy him a 14 cup Cuisinart...fancy one..for Christmas. I have used Cuisinarts for 20 years, mostly the DLC-7Pro. Used it for bread, pasta dough etc. and have never burned out a motor. CIA Guy thinks that won't do. He wants the Robot Coupe (I shudder to think which model) because it has a re-set button or such to prevent motor burn-out. He will be using this at home while he does a CIA fellowship, but toys with idea of in-home catering jobs. I can't imagine the big Cuisinart would not hold him. Other than the fact I cannot find a Robot Coupe I can afford (they begin at $700!).....are any of you chefs able to back me up on the Cuisinart as being a good choice? And if not, please tell me why. I am all for the buying the best and if he has to wait for one, he has to wait. Thanks again.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

For the occasional in-home catering jobs, the Cuisinart should do fine. During heavy use, the only advantage is that the robot coupe will shut itself off if the motor is getting too hot while other food processors not similarly equipped will run until they die. A robot coupe is a piece of equipment that should be bought for a full-time professional kitchen.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The reset button is common to many electrical appliances and is known as a circuit breaker. It works like a fuse but only it doesn't require replacing. Both of the mixers I owned, Kenwood and Kitchen Aid, were built with a circuit breaker and I believe that the Hobart mixers incorporate one also.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Holy cow, Greg!

Does that mean I have to sell my Robot Coupe? 

doc


----------



## montanamama (Dec 12, 2004)

.....but Cuisinart has much longer warranty on motor than Robot Coupe. RC is a year? why?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I just meant because of the $700 price tag, more than anything. Obviously, you have too much money. Give me some, please.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm afraid I gotta back your son- a Robot Coupe is the way to go. The Cuisinart is fine for at home, but I'd feel a lot better with the R/C in a commercial kitchen. 

If the Robot Coupe is too steep, why not give him something else he can use? You can never have too many knives. Cookware is good, too.


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

===== just checked out this thread.

also, just checked on MY cuisinart. on the back it sez:

<< MADE BY ROBOT COUPE >>


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It really all depends on the end use your son is planning on using this for. For home use and occasional home catering (I would assume only smaller events) the Cuisinart will be just fine. Try and find a higher end model without too many bells and whistles. Don't get me wrong, Robot Coupes are great, but they are expensive and I don't think that your son really needs that kind of power for a home model. As for warranty, most commerical products are only warrantied for a year. Sure the Robot Coupe has a much better motor in it, but they also take a lot more of a beating than home models. A home model gets used only once in awhile (probably at the most a few times a week, more likely once a week or less, at home), while a Robot Coupe can get used many, many times in a single day, in a restaurant kitchen.


----------



## ambrosiafood (Sep 5, 2004)

If the $700 price tag scares you, you could go to a used restaurant supply store.

I have seen good used Robot Coupe food processors [complete] for as low as $150.


----------



## lord william (Feb 5, 2013)

Untrue,


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I agree with everything said here the robot coupe is over kill for the home the cuisinart is a great machine and that is what I would give.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I love my Cusinart. I also have the 14 cup as well and it works just as fine as the robo, although, naturally, the robo does take abuse much better, it is designed for high volume kitchens. The one complaint I have about the cuisinart is that the plastic mixing bowl does tend to get brittle after time, so I recommend not putting it in the dishwasher. I believe that reason alone caused my bowl latch mechanism to crack, so now i have to purchase a new one.

I too wanted a robo, but I agree, it's over-kill for a beginner chef. I wouldn't turn a free one away though.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If it comes with a clear plastic bowl, walk away from it.  These bowls will crack and fatigue quickly.

I don't put much emphasis on a 14 cup bowl,  For me, a robot coupe--uh I mean a food processor is made for emulsions, grinding, and pureeing, I won't use it for any doughs other than pate au choux, but even that gets done in a regular mixer in my kitchen.

Yes, the robotcoupes are expensive, but if you get a commercial one, the warranty is good and replacement parts are always available.  Upgrades to s/s bowls are also available.  Like the others who suggested if you don't have enough money (who does?) for a robot-coupe, get him something else, but always good quality.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

I have the 14C Cuisinart and it's been a pretty good purchase.  Use it around six times per week, for three years.  I have a Kitchenaid at work, and like the Cuisinart bowl better.  It's more square shaped and does a better job on jalapenos, etc.  The bowl is still in pretty good shape, so I'll replace it when it needs it, and replace the whole thing when it finally bites the dust and probably get another one.  I would like to have one of the high dollar RC's, but can't justify it, even at the restaurant.  I'll get one if I find the CA won't keep up.


----------

